# False pregnancy???



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

My Chloe is just a year old and went through her first heat cycle last month. Her nipples were swollen right after and they have continued to be swollen. I thought that it would go away, but hasn't. Could this be false pregnancy?

Jodi


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I can't answer your question but am wondering why she's not spayed? Are you a breeder?


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 13 2005, 06:25 AM
> *I can't answer your question but am wondering why she's not spayed?  Are you a breeder?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52149*


[/QUOTE]

Not everyone feels that their dog should be spayed. If I do it it will not be for a while.

Just wanted to get some info on false pregnancy. I will be calling the vet.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Well has she been around any unaltered males? Has she been outside unsupervised? Basically was there any point in time that she could have gotten pregnant? I assume yes or you wouldn't think that she might be pregnant. Of course I don't know what a "false pregnancy" is. Does that mean that her body is confused or that you are confused and she might be pregnant?

I know I am no help I am just curious.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 13 2005, 09:51 AM
> *Well has she been around any unaltered males?  Has she been outside unsupervised?  Basically was there any point in time that she could have gotten pregnant?  I assume yes or you wouldn't think that she might be pregnant.  Of course I don't know what a "false pregnancy" is.  Does that mean that her body is confused or that you are confused and she might be pregnant?
> 
> I know I am no help I am just curious.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52202*


[/QUOTE]

False pregnancy means that her body is confused. 

She was not unsupervised except with our neutered golden retriever, he was of no help to her, she was quite upset about that!

I'm a Jodi too!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry, chloeandj, I can't give you any advice. I don't know anything about false pregnancies. Here are some links to sites I found:
False Pregnancy In The Dog
Pregnancy & False Pregnancy in Dogs


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Apr 13 2005, 10:58 AM
> *I'm a Jodi too!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52206*


[/QUOTE]

Yeah I saw that. I don't know many Jodi's and the ones that I do know spell their names Jody, so it's unusual to see another Jodi that spells it with an i instead of a y or an ie. 

I am going to read those links too because I always thought a false pregnancy was the owner thinking the dog might be pregnant just like when a human thinks they might be pregnant (whether they are or not).


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, it can be a sign of false pregnancy or just her normal cycle. Some dogs can get mastitis when they have a false pregnancy. Keep a close eye on her teets.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

From those links that I read it sounds just horrible to have to go through! I can't believe they actually produce milk! It's sad how they try to find a "baby" and can get emotionally distressed over the whole thing. I guess it's like a human having a miscarriage or a stillborn baby. So sad.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Back in the old days when I was a kid they believed that a dog should have one heat cycle before being spayed. We had an Irish Setter who had a false pregnancy. It was really bizarre. Molly was convinced that one of her toys, a pink squeeky rat, was her "baby". She stayed in her bed all the time trying to nurse this toy. She was very protective of her baby, too. I can't reminder how long it lasted, but she did get over it!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 14 2005, 08:45 AM
> *Back in the old days when I was a kid they believed that a dog should have one heat cycle before being spayed. We had an Irish Setter who had a false pregnancy. It was really bizarre. Molly was convinced that one of her toys, a pink squeeky rat, was her "baby". She stayed in her bed all the time trying to nurse this toy. She was very protective of her baby, too. I can't reminder how long it lasted, but she did get over it!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52501*


[/QUOTE]


It's a story like this that makes me want to stick my tongue out to people who say that animals don't have feelings...


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I am just glad that Fantasia was spayed in time and she didn't go through a false pregnancy. It would have broken my heart!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We had a dachshund who had a lot of false pregnancies. But she had 2 litters before doing that. One litter at the breeder who sold her because the puppies were too small (this was a show breeder and the dog was a champion) and another litter after we bought her and she got herself pregnant with a dog almost 3 times her size. It was hard to see that she was in heat, you never saw any blood, she was licking herself clean. She had 7 puppies and they were not small. We were lucky she did not need a cesarean section and the delivery went just fine. We had her spayed at 10 years of age after finally a vet told us that the only way to stop that was to spay her. 
So, Jodi, I can only recommend to you that you have her spayed because she could have a false pregnancy every year.

Jodi (FannyMay), why would it breake your heart ? They give them pills or shots and the milk goes down and it's over. And it's like nothing happened. That dachshund reached the old age of almost 17. And she ate nothing else then people food. And besides those false pregnancies never needed a vet. But that was years ago.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Apr 15 2005, 09:56 PM
> *Jodi (FannyMay), why would it breake your heart ? They give them pills or shots and the milk goes down and it's over. And it's like nothing happened. That dachshund reached the old age of almost 17. And she ate nothing else then people food. And besides those false pregnancies never needed a vet. But that was years ago.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53126*


[/QUOTE]

It breaks my heart because they think they have babies and they really don't. They end up going through like a depression. It would be sad to watch.


----------

